
Ask HN: We made a mobile forms app in React-Native, now what? - kapv89
Me and a friend from college built this app which makes it super easy to build forms on mobile, share them with your team, and collect structured data collaboratively. Link below<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.formapp<p>We launched a production version last week, and since then, from whatever sales we have done, we have found that different people are using this app differently.<p>People are using it for things like lead management, field staff assessment, inventory management, delivery management, maintaining balance sheet, and field research. Each of this use case belongs to individual users.<p>Now, we find ourselves stuck. My dad has suggested that we have a mobile-erp solution at our hands, and there are literally a thousand different directions we can think off for taking this app forward. But we feel stuck.<p>We need a lot of feedback on this app to identify what exactly should we make of this app. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.<p>PS: If its worth anything, I&#x27;d be giving out 1000 in-app credits to anyone who gives some feedback on this app. You can find my twitter profile link in my HN bio, just drop me a tweet. Thanks.
======
sarkarsoumyua
Form builder only, are you guys extending it to be web/app builder?

------
samgeec
used it, easy to create forms with complete flexibility and customization.
using first app in react native.

